# Buying Online



## HurleyCalvin (May 6, 2007)

Anybody know of some good places to buy betta's online? I'm planning ahead for the next few years when i want to start becoming an active breeder, mostly want to know where i can get gorgeous males and females that are bro and sis to breed..any help is awesome


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Try Aquabid.com. rather than a online chain store connect with a breeder.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

yeah and try to not breed bros and sis i know it makes better bettas but it is just wrong


----------



## Crayola105 (Mar 3, 2007)

How is that wrong?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

swordtailbreedr said:


> yeah and try to not breed bros and sis i know it makes better bettas but it is just wrong


It doesnt make "better" bettas. It produces the desired traits you want. You dont want to keep breeding the same family without adding new genes into the mix but second and third is o.k.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Swordtailbreedr I think you are thinking more of humans, it's obviously not good for humans to interbreed that's why society has made it such a taboo, but with fish interbreeding is exactly what u want to produce a strong gene line. If you introduce a new fish into the gene line you will be introducing undetermined genes and traits and all your hard work to get a certain trait eg colour will go out the window and can set you back like 2-3 spawns (in reality 2-3 years). There is nothing wrong with breeding siblings, there aren't, to my knowledge, and reports of deformities with sibling breeding only stronger gene lines.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Breeding siblings once is usually fine (even in humans the birth defect rate is still very low for children of siblings, only about double that of unrelated people), its a matter of how many generations the line has been inbred without outcrossing. Keep breeding siblings and eventually you get deformities (i.e. bend spines). Livebearer breeders keep two separate sets of the same kind and cross breed them every 2 or 3 generations.


----------

